

The Psychology of Free...(Or Why I Won't Pay for a Song) - discolemonade
http://madepublishing.com/wp/2010/04/psychology_of_free/

======
DenisM
This article has a lot of opinion and no facts. It also does not say anything
about "Why He Won't Pay for a Song".

If you want to get facts about psychology of free I suggest reading
"predictably irrational" book, the author has actually conducted experiments
to measure the psychological shifts around the price of zero to confirm his
theories.

------
steveklabnik
It's very interesting to see where all 'content industries' will end up going
over the next few years.

I put out a side project a week or two ago that makes it really easy for
artists to release their stuff under the Radiohead 'pay what you want' model.
I don't have enough data to provide any interesting statistics yet, though.
I'm hoping to encourage the kind of thinking that sivers talked about a while
ago.

> the ultimate measure of success should always be whether someone is willing
> to pay money for something; not because you want to get rich, but because a
> payment is one of the purest forms of endorsement.

This is a pretty interesting statement. I've never heard this put this way
before, but it reminds me of things that I've been asked by angels and VCs:
"Have any revenue yet?" Convincing somebody that you're worth paying money to
is a pretty strong endorsement from that person.

~~~
ABrandt
Sounds like an interesting side project. How can I contact you about it? I
work with a number of independent musicians who might be interested in exactly
that. Shoot me an email if you'd like--address is in my profile.

~~~
steveklabnik
My email is in my profile, but I'll send you one a little later today.

